# Coffee Balls???? (brewing method)



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

I've seen one of those mesh balls for steeping tea and thought i could get "french press" like results as it had a similar filter but at a more convienient way.

So i've grinded my Columbians at the usual setting for my french press.

21g of grinds and 300g of water at 92 celsius, steeped for 5 minutes.

Whatever happened next was great, the brew had great aroma, its full bodied (metal filters dont absorb oil, do they?), but as expected it came with some sediments.

Anyone tried this method before?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Ignore the post really..... lol i think this is silly


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Ignore the post really..... lol i think this is silly


What is silly?

Your 1st post?

Your 2nd post?

Coffee balls?

CFUK?

Life?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Lol, drewster you do realise this is non topic


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Lol, drewster you do realise this is non topic


Mmmmmmm must be a figment of my imagination then!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

PS You must have big balls.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Seriously?????

You should go to the website

"How to behave on an internet forum"


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Drewster said:


> PS You must have big balls.


21g of coffee...they must be pretty voluminous


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Drewster said:


> PS You must have big balls.


Just so we are clear

Ray this is innuendo

I may have mistaken your response ( it may be sarcasm but Americans in general aren't good at this in my experience )

Us Brits would be lost without it

Most of popular classical culture - carry on films, George and Lynne comic strip in the Sun etc ( take note that this is sarcasm, or is it???? ) would not exist without it...


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

"Ooh nooo please! It's wicked to mock the afflicted. Well I mean, it might be one of your own."


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Hmmm this is the most epicly misunderstood thread ever


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Hmmm this is the most epicly misunderstood thread ever


I suspect so ..by you that is









You started off serious , realised it was silly , thought better of it ....

Its fine we have all done it

Embrace the humour , enjoy the banter ....its part and parcel of being on the forum

find more things to make coffee with ....


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Mrboots2u,

Yep i think its funny, im laughing over this as we speak and enjoying a double shot of espresso.....

;D


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Mrboots2u,
> 
> Yep i think its funny, im laughing over this as we speak and enjoying a double shot of espresso.....
> 
> ;D


 You have got a good sense of humour judging from your website (assuming it is yours) as well as the use of imagery if not innuendo - burr porn.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Phil104, Burr p*rn?????


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Phil104, Burr p*rn?????


Where do you live Ray is it in the London ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Nope Westminster, Nice try


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Which website phill?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where do you live Ray is it in the London ?





RayTCoffeePro said:


> Nope Westminster, Nice try


Huh?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Trolololol get it Obnic??


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

You really thought i was seriously serious!!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

or even tra la la la la troll


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Which website phill?


 The one that links from your profile as 'visit homepage' but it doesn't look like it's yours.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Trolololol get it Obnic??












13 Stiflers!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

This is now a thread for having fun


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Sometimes I just do not understand people.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes row, This is why its fun


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Yes row, This is why its fun


Akin to sticking cocktail sticks in ones eye?

Maybe just a difference of opinion or understanding of the meaning of fun.

Bemused of Derby


----------

